
We Shared Our Idea On HackerNews, And Here’s What Happened… - bound008
http://www.kickpreneur.com/we-shared-our-idea-on-hackernews-and-heres-what-happened
======
maaaats
Would be ironic getting no comments now, wouldn't it? ;) I honestly believed
there would be more traffic being on the front page, but who knows?

To address the question in the blog post, doing what you did now is probably a
good idea; asking a question! And the pictures/illustrations made me want to
read the context. Too often A link will be a wall of text. An interesting one,
probably, but daunting and will make me skip in those 21 seconds you mention.

~~~
raminassemi
Thanks, that's helpful! Yep, we'll try using more pictures next time.

